# What blends well with. . .



## soapy (Dec 22, 2006)

Bergamot.

I just got some as a gift. I'm not really fond of the smell by its self so I'm wondering what are some other good EOs to blend it with?


----------



## Mandy (Dec 22, 2006)

Coriander, jasmine, neroli, cypress


----------

